# Ibra vuole bruciare i tempi e tornare a gennaio 2023.



## admin (20 Giugno 2022)

CorSera; Ibra non ha smesso un giorno di allenarsi dopo l’intervento al crociato. Ha postato un video mentre fa terapie in piscina. L'obiettivo è bruciare i tempi e tornare per gennaio.


----------



## Tobi (20 Giugno 2022)

Grazie di tutto Zlatan ma non possiamo più andare avanti insieme. Ormai il tuo fisico si è messo offline


----------



## admin (20 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> CorSera; Ibra non ha smesso un giorno di allenarsi dopo l’intervento al crociato. Ha postato un video mentre fa terapie in piscina. L'obiettivo è bruciare i tempi e tornare per gennaio.


.


----------



## admin (20 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> CorSera; Ibra non ha smesso un giorno di allenarsi dopo l’intervento al crociato. Ha postato un video mentre fa terapie in piscina. L'obiettivo è bruciare i tempi e tornare per gennaio.


.


----------



## Goro (20 Giugno 2022)

Si sta prestando a prese in giro evitabili, solo per ego. Contento lui...

Tra lui che vuole fare il cyborg, l'amichevole col Marsiglia e i casini con Cardinale direi che dai piani alti vogliano nuovamente farci essere zimbello di corte dei giornalisti


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> CorSera; Ibra non ha smesso un giorno di allenarsi dopo l’intervento al crociato. Ha postato un video mentre fa terapie in piscina. L'obiettivo è bruciare i tempi e tornare per gennaio.


Ma sti cavoli anche di quest’altro decrepito… basta, prendete un centravanti serio.


----------



## SoloMVB (24 Giugno 2022)

In pratica già sappiamo che lo pagheremo ma non farà una presenza che sìa una.


----------

